# Hayley's birth Story



## hayleyandbump

_If only i discovered this site over 6 months ago, Anyway i started feeling contractions at half 6 in the morning of December 14th 2006. I was pretty scared but i was excited at the same time because finally my clothes would fit.
Anyway when i got to the hospital i was in so much pain they gave me an epidural and gave me a few painkillers and then eventually my waters broke and i was ready to give birth, my little boy finally arrived at 3:55PM on the 14th December weighing 7lb and 9.5oz and he looks just like his father (whom i'm not seeing anymore)

So thats my story, hope you enjoyed it!

Love always

Hayley
_


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Well you found Us now....Thanks for sharing your birth story. Your son is so cute.


----------



## Daniellemum2b

Awwww congrats Hayley :)....I'm still waiting until december...I'm very nervous too lol!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tam

Well done babe, Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

lovely hunni


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------

